# When would you remove the nest box??



## bhoffman

I know we are only at almost 2 weeks old.. but when would you remove the nest box? My babies havent tried to cme out of the box yet.. or atleast I havent found any outside. They seem content. I just dont want to leave it in there TOO long... Thanks!


----------



## KittyKatMe

I would take out the nestbox at 2 weeks to prevent infections, but it is good to provide a hide or litter box if they need a hiding place.


----------



## bhoffman

Okay..so 2 more days. I was trying to do pictures today.. and that is a done deal haha.. we have moved onto videos. But I have to try and get a better quality one before I can post them. They are soo adorable. I gave them some floor time too.. about 5 or so minutes worth though. I laid a blanket on the floor and let them hop around..SOOO cute!!


----------



## KittyKatMe

So cute at this stage! I used to put mine in my "bunny play structure" once they were 3 weeks, a playpen comlete with cardboard box towers, balls of all kinds, and a mini lawn in a short plastic bin. They loved it in there, and mama liked getting to stretch her legs outside away from the babies!


----------



## bhoffman

Well.. I have them all in a extra large dog kennel right now.. the babies in their nest box.. and mom gets run of the spare bedroom!! So, I am not worried about her being able to stretch her legs..as she hasnt been locked in a hutch/cage since a week before babies were born. So she has LOTS of room. Im just wonderig for babies.. so they can get some excercise.. I will start taking them out a few times a day now.. and let htem hop around on the floor. but wasnt sure ifthat was enough.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws

I wouldnt take the box out until I found them squirming around themselves. If the litter isnt too damp and soiled and mom isnt using it as a litter box, I would leave it in there for them a little while longer. Thats their bed man! lol


----------



## wendymac

I take the nest box out at 2 weeks (after eyes are open). Some say to put the nest box on its side, but I always worried it would fall over and smush one of the babies. So I take out the box and then give them a big corner of hay to sleep/cuddle in. Usually once the eyes open the babies pop out on their own, because they can see where the Milk Machine went. LOL

Usually around this time is when they start going to the bathroom on their own, so their nest box will become a huge breeding ground for germs and yucky stuff.


----------



## majorv

Do what works best for you. It all depends on the litter, in our experience. We've had some kits who are content to stay in the boxand we've had some that are out as soon as their eyes are open. If you keep thenesting material in the box clean it should be no big deal. Can theyget in and out of the nest box on their own if they want?


----------



## bhoffman

Well.. the box is a little big to get out of.. so what I was thinking of doing, is getting a shallow cardboard box, moving the bedding into it.. and then putting them into it. That way they can come and go if they want. i have a blanket in the cage as the flooring. rather than straw so they dont get lost in there..


----------



## ldoerr

I take the box out at exactly 2 weeks. I have had some litters where the babies did not ever get out of the box until I took it out. I have also had the oposite of that. I had a letter of Mini Rex where they were out of the box at day 1. It frustrated me to know end. The baby that was always out was a tri colored. I forget what I ended up doing to keep them in the box. (It was late fall early winter when they were born).


----------



## bhoffman

Thanks again!! I will be taking the box out tomorrow and just leavig a pile of straw/hay for them. I already have the cage ready for them!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws

Good luck!


----------



## canderson

Am I able to change the nest box for my rabbit after 5 days? She has 6 kits in there but I’m worried that their bedding is a little too dirty.


----------



## majorv

Hi, this is a very old post so it’s best to start a new post if you have a question. 
You can check the material in the box and if it’s damp just save as much of mom’s hair as you can and replace the hay with fresh hay. Put mom’s hair back in the box.


----------

